# Looking for strong flexible glue or epoxy



## Lunal_Tic (May 21, 2008)

I'm looking for strong flexible glue or epoxy to affix Velcro inside of a few of my messenger bags. Some of them are Cordura and some a PVC/polypropylene type material. I'm thinking about mounting small lights in the bags that can be used to light up the interior like I've seen elsewhere. Another idea is to Velcro a light holster to one end to keep a standard sized light upright and easier to access.

I've tried the adhesive backed Velcro and it doesn't work well. Regular rubber cement peels off the slick finish of the PVC material so I need something else. Any ideas on what would work? 

TIA,
-LT


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 21, 2008)

You might try hot-glue. It would be easy and cheap to try. I had a backpack strap rip at the top and I didn't want the hassle of sewing it back in place, so I tried hot-glue and its been holding since I did it a few weeks ago. It was canvas type material.


----------



## greenLED (May 21, 2008)

Have you tried Gorilla Glue? That stuff's insane.


----------



## yellow (May 22, 2008)

I dont trust glue on cloth,
sew it in


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 22, 2008)

yellow said:


> I dont trust glue on cloth,
> sew it in



Not much choice. Most of the bags you couldn't get a machine in to do it and the PVC ones I'm trying to keep semi waterproof.

-LT


----------



## VanIsleDSM (May 22, 2008)

If I have to patch some clothes at work I use stuff called speed sew, works great for bonding fabrics, and you can even throw it in in the washer.


----------



## LukeA (May 22, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Not much choice. Most of the bags you couldn't get a machine in to do it and the PVC ones I'm trying to keep semi waterproof.
> 
> -LT



How do you think they did it before machines?


----------



## Thujone (May 22, 2008)

Sounds like a job for either liquid nails or shoe goo...


----------



## Thujone (May 22, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Have you tried Gorilla Glue? That stuff's insane.



Agreed, but in my experience you need to use it on solids and clamp it over night to be highly effective.


----------



## Rudi (May 22, 2008)

A marine polyurethane rubber, like Sikaflex, or 3M's 5200. They'll take a few days to cure. That black stuff they use for wetsuit repairs might also work well, especially if you rub it into the cordura as it is less viscous than the polyurethane rubbers.


----------



## allthumbs (May 22, 2008)

Barge Cement or neophreme glue. Barge cement was originally developed for shoemakers. It is also used by leather crafters. Neophreme glue was also used by shoemakers, but can some times be found in sewing supply stores labeled as Velcro glue. HTH


----------



## VegasF6 (May 22, 2008)

The heat seam tape I have used with no luck, as well as super glue and a hot glue gun (on cordura). I think you are going to have a heck of a time with the cordura one, short of sewing it. You can get a cheap sewing awl with thread and stitch it by hand for about 3$. 

The poly one's, I would imagine you will have more luck with the glue. I agree with allthumbs suggestions. In addition to that I might try Shoe-Goo which is probably the same thing, or E6000 which is an industrial adhesive I really like. 

There is another type of tape called fusible web that I have seen my wife use. It is essentially an iron on glue tape. I think it has to sink into the pores of the cloth, so probably won't work on non-porous fabrics like rubber. You should be able to get it at a cloth store. If you find one that works, let me know, would ya?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm going to try and get to the equivalent of a Home Depot over here soon to see what they've got. I wonder how you translate "Shoe-Goo" into Japanese.  

Hand sewing might be an option for the Cordura if I wasn't having to work inside such restricted space.

-LT


----------



## Burgess (May 22, 2008)

I did this very thing, in 2006.


Used *E6000* adhesive.


It was sloppy. 

(or perhaps i should say: " *I* was sloppy. " 



But it has held up *Great*.


This certainly oughta' do the job for you.

_


----------



## Rudi (May 23, 2008)

I once used SheGoo (with gauze out of the first aid kit) to patch an old leak in a raft on a commercial river trip through the Grand Canyon. Where previous patches had soon failed, this one held througout the rest of the trip, the entire season, and the next couple of seasons. Good adhesion and very tough! E6000 is essentially the same product.


----------



## fireboltr (May 23, 2008)

Seriously do yourself a favor.....

Go to your nearest good hobby shop and get some 
Flash Black

It is a rubber rienforced super glue tough as nails it has even replaced epoxie in my knife making for attaching handles 

This stuff is amazing fills gaps is flexible waterproof tough as heck it will permanately bond splintered carbon fiber on my rc helicopters tail boom without being brittle like regular super glue 
I have used it to permanately replace velcro as you have done 
Heck Ive even used it to repair leather belts when the stiching gives out....
Even use it when making knife sheaths leather or kydex


Just be carefull alot goes a long ways and you WILL glue your hands to the item if you arent carefull


later


----------



## dom (May 23, 2008)

Good tip Fireboltr
I was going to suggest marine sikaflex as well but your stuff sounds great.
Had a Google and it is the same as Loctite Prism 410
http://www.rshughes.com/products/079340_41045.html
http://www.northcoastknives.com/northcoast_knives_Supplies2.htm

Great to find these type adhesives 
Cheers
Dom


----------



## dom (May 23, 2008)

That E6000 sound great as well 

Burgess -did you mean you have had something stuck with it since 2006? Amazing.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## eebowler (May 23, 2008)

LukeA said:


> How do you think they did it before machines?


They sewed by hand... 

You can use dental floss and any needle that has an eye that's large enough. If desired, you can apply glue, epoxy, silicon rubber or whatever you can get your hands on to make it waterproof if you think it's necessary.


----------



## mrsinbad (May 23, 2008)

It seems to me expoxy is too stiff for a messenger bag and I think you need some flexibility and tenacious holding power. 

I have two suggestions: Lexel or Marine Goo. Both will allow your bag to bend and your velcro will not delaminate.


----------



## Burgess (May 23, 2008)

to *dom* --


Yes, it's been "holding" since 2006.


:thumbsup:



*Thanks to everyone* for the GREAT suggestions in this thread. :wave:


_


----------



## tvodrd (May 23, 2008)

There are 2-part polyurethane adhesives which stick to damn near everything, and are quite flexible. Navigating McMaster-Carr's site is a PITA, and I tried. Include "job-size" in your search. Another option might be 3M VHB double-sided, foam sticky tape. Stuff's incredible, but may not be effective on the cordura.

Larry


----------



## will (May 24, 2008)

I have had some success with Weldwood contact cement on leather and fabrics.


----------

